# Canon EOS 1Dx



## Compaq (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-1dx/canon-1dxA.HTM


giggidy giggidy


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Oct 18, 2011)

Good one Canon, this camera really looks highly compelling. Seems Canon have learnt a few lessons over the last few years about Megapixel chasing at the expense of performance. Now they are releasing a real beast of a camera here! 

What will Nikon's reply be?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 18, 2011)

As a Nikon shooter, I am thrilled to see that preview.  I hope it lives up to that preview.  Should definitely make Nikon step up their game.


----------



## 889Media (Oct 18, 2011)

Dang! No my 7D just do not seem all that fun anymore  Have to take some extra shifts at work the next few months  That one looked awesome! <3


----------



## jaomul (Oct 18, 2011)

889Media said:


> Dang! No my 7D just do not seem all that fun anymore  Have to take some extra shifts at work the next few months  That one looked awesome! <3



I'll give you 100 dollars for the 7d, nobody will want them anymore cos there a useless camera now:lmao:


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 18, 2011)

150.00 is my offer.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow... that's pretty much all I can say... $7000 (£5200) is a fair whack of dosh tho...


----------



## 889Media (Oct 18, 2011)

That is about what I suddenly felt it was wort  But just noticed that I still have some time before they launch the Dx, so I think I hold on to my 7D for now!  Still love that thing! 

Edit: someone managed to squeeze in a post before me, but sure you figured out that I did not think my camera is worth around $7000


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

Confirmed street price here in UK - Jessops = £5300 ($8333)


----------



## 889Media (Oct 18, 2011)

If it goes in between the current prices for the 1D and 1Ds, it will end up at around $7800 here in Norway! Just saw it available for pre-order at the webshop I use to buy my gear, and the price was set to about $ *176 947 *at current exchange rate () Sure that is just to show that it is not released yet, but still...wow!

Edit: maybe I should have red everything and not only look at the price  But was one the right track. Price was set only to keep people from choosing to pay in advanced, as the final price was still not set.


----------



## 889Media (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

who is going to start a Nikon vs. Canon thread?


----------



## Dao (Oct 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> who is going to start a Nikon vs. Canon thread?



You just did.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 18, 2011)

Well lets see what Nikon does then compare. Whats the debate over today?  This new technology cam against the elderly D700 or D3


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> who is going to start a Nikon vs. Canon thread?


Not much point.  If it lives up to it's specs, it just leap-frogged the D3s.  Nikon has been at the top of the food chain for focus, ISO, and speed for a while now.  Looks like the torch may have just got passed.

In a year or two, Nikon will introduce something that puts them back on top...and the cycle continues.

Regardless of who is on top at the moment, photographers are the winners when these two companies push each other.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > who is going to start a Nikon vs. Canon thread?
> ...



+1 consumers win as a result of competition.  Glad motorcycles get lighter and faster every year too


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

I meant it as a joke.


----------



## j-digg (Oct 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> who is going to start a Nikon vs. Canon thread?



Isnt that the only type of thread that exists on this site?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Scuba (Oct 18, 2011)

seems sweet....not that I need any of the features it can do it is awesome and I am impressed by the step back in MP to increase the other features.  But we can all dream and I can make myself believe I need one.....and then dream about it as it is way way out of a price range I can even imagine.

Maybe this will be the end to the MP race (well I am sure it will continue in the consumer grade)?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2011)

> Maybe this will be the end to the MP race (well I am sure it will continue in the consumer grade)?


I've heard rumors that Nikon's new flagship DSLR will be something like 26 or 31 mega pixels.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

Like I said before, it is a kinda 'wow' moment looking at the specs, only caution i've got is there are too many variables at the moment that sound great on paper but may not work out that way once we get our paws on it, tho I think probably the only certain thing is that the 1D mark IV will be the last of Canon's APS-H line. Interestingly, was chatting away with a 'tog from one of the biggest worldwide agencies on a job today, and he reckons they likely won't be switching from the 1D mk IV's they use, as the pre-production trial bodies they got to test didn't perform that well at high ISOs (admittedly tho, i'm always slightly sceptical of the old 'chinese whispers' scenarios in this industry!)


----------



## dakkon76 (Oct 18, 2011)

"The EOS-1D X is the first EOS Digital SLR to feature Multiple Exposure  capability. The camera can combine up to nine individual images into a  single composite image" ... ok, now that's is bad ass.


----------



## j-digg (Oct 18, 2011)

Apparently it allows for multiple micro adjust points with zoom lenses too, which I found quite interesting... though I must stress the "apparently" part as Ive only read that on another forum.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd prefer to do my HDRs myself, but I'm sure it'll be appreciated by some.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2011)

It's 5 months away from being available- March 2012


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

If you put aside $50 per day, you should have the money by then.  Start saving up peeps!




KmH said:


> It's 5 months away from being available- March 2012


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2011)

Nikon_Josh said:


> What will Nikon's reply be?


You have that backwards. This is Canon's reply to the Nikon D3/D3s/D3x. 

At any rate Nikon started designing the D3s/D3x replacement (D4?) before launching the D3s back in 2009.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Oct 18, 2011)

KmH said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > What will Nikon's reply be?
> ...



Good point Keith. haha. The D3S has been the king for a long time now, cos it is simply amazing. 

Big Mike, I am hoping your wrong about the 26 or 31 MP rumours. Nikon should stay on the path they have been for a while now, keeping MP low and producing a beast of a camera like the D3S, admittedly I understand though they can't or won't be staying at 12MP forever though. That would simply be standing completely still in terms of resolution. 18-24MP would be a good sort of range.


----------



## j-digg (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon Professional Network - The EOS-1D X explained: inside Canon


----------



## CanonEOS (Oct 18, 2011)

Compaq said:


> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-1dx/canon-1dxA.HTM
> 
> 
> giggidy giggidy



The Canon EOS 1Dx It's still a Camera Rumors we can't be sure of the features will be that until Canon releases  it near the time


----------



## jake337 (Oct 18, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I'd prefer to do my HDRs myself, but I'm sure it'll be appreciated by some.



Not just for HDR.  Think of taking 9 consecutive shots of a sports scene, lets say a pitcher pitching or a snowboarder doing his thing, and the camera will make a composite of them.  And you can do them individually as well.
*Multiple exposure mode* Up to nine individual exposures can be combined, with a buffet of frame blending options including four different compositing methods - Additive, Average, Bright and Dark - and two different ways of capturing the source frames.

The first way involves shooting one frame at a time, watching the blended image build to completion on the rear LCD as each new frame is shot. You can undo the last frame and retake it, you can optionally use a previously-captured RAW frame as your starting point for the multiple exposure and you can choose to save each individual frame as well as the composite frame to the memory card.

The second way is simpler: shoot a nine-frame continuous burst at up to 12fps and the EOS-1DX will blend them. For classic multiple exposure sports pictures, such as a pitcher winding up to release the ball, this multiple exposure variant is meant to do all the processing work and leave the shooting to you.​


----------



## nnhoang (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon has officially unveiled the EOS 1Dx. 
Nikon's metering has been better than Canon's, but with the '100,000 pixel RGB metering' canon has up their sleeves, I have to wonder what Nikon will do with their D4! Gotta love new releases, even if it's not from the brand you use ! 

Canon Professional Network - The EOS-1D X explained: inside Canon





CanonEOS said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-1dx/canon-1dxA.HTM
> ...


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

CanonEOS said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-1dx/canon-1dxA.HTM
> ...



The full spec has been released by Canon today, so we know for sure what will be in it, what we don't know is how effective all those things will be at delivering the expected results


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Oct 18, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> CanonEOS said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...



Penfolderoldo, will you be buying one of these? If so, I need to come and visit you so I can have a go with it! It's been a long time since I have been this wowed by anything Canon has released.

Where is Derrel? I'm waiting for his verdict on this new release!  :er:


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2011)

Nikon_Josh said:


> penfolderoldo said:
> 
> 
> > CanonEOS said:
> ...




What about your love for Sony ?


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Oct 18, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > penfolderoldo said:
> ...



Haha, Oh yeah my undying love for Sony! The company that has redeemed itself slightly with photographic technology. But made me send my over priced laptop back THREE times to get one issue resolved and even then the issue was not fully resolved. At the time I swore never to touch a Sony product ever again!


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

Nikon_Josh said:


> Where is Derrel? I'm waiting for his verdict on this new release!  :er:



Hahahaha... that's exactly what I was thinking!  

I may end up getting one, but to be honest I can't see it just now, tho i'm getting rid of my 5d mark II for a 1d mark IV (anyone looking for a mint 5d mk II let me know!) as I tend not to need FF that much.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Oct 18, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Derrel? I'm waiting for his verdict on this new release!  :er:
> ...



Haha, Derrel will appear when we least expect him to I'm sure!

How much is your 5D Mark mk II going for Pen? Will spread the word.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

Nikon_Josh said:


> penfolderoldo said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon_Josh said:
> ...



Well i've seen well used examples on ebay n gumtree for anything from £1300 - £1500, but given that Canon recently reduced the price new to £1550 (typical - my timing's spot on as usual! lol) i'd be looking for around £1200. There's also a 3rd party grip for it which i'll throw in free of charge.


----------



## Markw (Oct 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > who is going to start a Nikon vs. Canon thread?
> ...



It did leap the D3s, but it won't be 2+ years for Nikon to beat it out.  They will within the incoming year with the D4.  You'll see it beat out the 1DX before Q2 of 2011.

Mark


----------



## Derrel (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great camera! Let's all go out and *buy one today!* Break out those credit cards!  Maybe even buy two of them!!! They are only $6,800 apiece! Oh.....wait...this camera is 100% *vapor-ware*, not scheduled to be here for another five full months...nevermind...

I think Canon's a bit greedy with the $6,800 retail price. Many of the small-time sports shooters and PJ's and smaller papers will recoil at the over-$2,000 price hike over the cost of the prior "action" camera body...combining the 1Ds studio line with the APS-H 1.3x "action" line makes sense, at some level. But the price they are forcing onto the customer base....ehhhh...many individuals and organizations would rather spend far less per body.

The simplified AF pattern system, with 6 different AF patterns, seems like a good idea. The AF patches are still all clustered in the center of the frame. Seems like they still cannot figure out how to build in a wireless flash commander; Canon probably wants to you to spend another $389 to be able to do wireless flash. I got a chuckle out of the "second joystick" comment on dPreview...more like a second "nipple". Sounds like one user on dPreview was voicing his displeasure with the inability of the Focus Lock button to be programmed in some way.

Sounds like a nice camera. The full FIVE-MONTH announcement lead time seems like it is either 1) designed to try and "freeze" customers planning to move to Nikon and 2)To get its user base used to the fact that $4599 will no longer be enough to get a professional camera from Canon---the price will now be $6,800.

We could use more information before debating the camera very much. Right now it's mostly advertising hype.


----------



## memento (Oct 18, 2011)

lol ^ says the Canon hater!

don't hate Darrel, just put it on lay away


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Sounds like a great camera! Let's all go out and *buy one today!* Break out those credit cards!  Maybe even buy two of them!!! They are only $6,800 apiece! Oh.....wait...this camera is 100% *vapor-ware*, not scheduled to be here for another five full months...nevermind...
> 
> I think Canon's a bit greedy with the $6,800 retail price. Many of the small-time sports shooters and PJ's and smaller papers will recoil at the over-$2,000 price hike over the cost of the prior "action" camera body...combining the 1Ds studio line with the APS-H 1.3x "action" line makes sense, at some level. But the price they are forcing onto the customer base....ehhhh...many individuals and organizations would rather spend far less per body.
> 
> ...



Spot on with both 1) and 2) I reckon Dazza (sorry, couldn't resist!) 5 month lead time does seem like a stretch, tho it's just about right so as the sports snappers can get used to it by the time of the olympics and Euro 2012...


----------



## Clarke (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon posted a sample image of the noise level of a picture taken at 240,800 ISO. 






All jokes aside, this camera looks absolutely insane. Holy mother of God


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive heard a rumour there is going to be an S version with more mega pixels for studio use


----------



## Overread (Oct 18, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Ive heard a rumour there is going to be an S version with more mega pixels for studio use



Wouldn't surprise me - unless canon are going to leave that to the 5DMII 

The 1D line could easily be split into:
1D - base unit of 1.3 crop with high MP and fast AF 
1DX - base unit of fullframe with lower MP thus allowing more fps and better high ISO (your sports fullframe)
1Ds - base unit of fullframe with higher MP count  thus with less fps and possibly lower ISO range (your studio fullframe)

Unless the 5D series takes the 1Ds position of being aimed at the studio photographer. Be interesting to see what happens to the 1.3 line.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

I think the price is not bad.  I cant afford it but it is not as much as the 1Ds.  I think it is an overkill for wedding photography... one day ill buy one used.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Ive heard a rumour there is going to be an S version with more mega pixels for studio use
> ...



I think the 1.3x line's dead after this, which personally I think's a shame


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 18, 2011)

of course for the price they want the sigma flagship would start to come into play......

SD1 DSLR - Digital Cameras - SigmaPhoto.com


----------



## Overread (Oct 18, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



I know the 1.3 line is popular with many sports and wildlife shooters - I'd be surprised if canon fully dropped it however (esp with 1.6 being supported up to the 7D line). I think the 1DMV will need to be something very special to compete with the fullframe alternative (since its sporting a newer AF and a faster FPS). However the 1.3crop against cropping from a 12mp camera I think the wildlife shooters at least might well stick to the 1.3 for the closer feeling angle of view.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 18, 2011)

Why be "surprised if they dropped it"? IT being the 1.3x line....Canon's official spokesman, Chuck Westfall says in plain,simple English that, "It's clear that the time has come for the 1DX to replace the whole 1D series." http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5149972341/canon-eos-1d-x-overview

Over the past several years, Westfall has stated, publicly, that the 1.3x sensor size was a "measure" Canon took, based upon technology limitations, not a deliberate choice. The success of the initial Nikon D3 since 2007, in providing full-frame lens coverage, and with it much better High-ISO performance was a development that hurt Canon's sales and deployment in several markets. The D3s versus ID Mark IV high ISO comparisons made it clear that the full-frame sensor size is simply bigger...and better.

Again, Chuck Westfall told dPreview that the 1DX is the replacement for both the 1Ds and 1D bodies. Besides better noise performance, which he raves about, the new camera will also do something  that it is hard to do: sell more very expensive bodies!!! Canon 1Ds sales have always been in low numbers...same with Nikon D3x sales...by eliminating the low-cost option, meaning the 1.3x body, and eliminating the over-$7,000 body, Canon can probably force users to pay up in much,much higher numbers than with the 1D line offering two bodies!


----------



## Markw (Oct 18, 2011)

It really is a statement about Nikon that there are posts all over the internet like "The Canon 1DX kills the Nikon D3!!!!"  Statements like this just show the superiority of Nikon, while they think they are praising Canon.  What they're really saying is: "It's taken Canon almost 3 years, but they've finally produced something that could possibly rival what Nikon produced!  Yes!!"  I mean, it's really not that big of a deal on the grand scale.  Nikon has the D4 in the works.  So, in a few weeks/months, Nikon will be back on top with the D4 specs shown in a rumor similar to the Canon.  Get a grip, people. :thumbsup: :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## j-digg (Oct 18, 2011)

Markw said:


> It really is a statement about Nikon that there are posts all over the internet like "The Canon 1DX kills the Nikon D3!!!!"  Statements like this just show the superiority of Nikon, while they think they are praising Canon.  What they're really saying is: "It's taken Canon almost 3 years, but they've finally produced something that could possibly rival what Nikon produced!  Yes!!"  I mean, it's really not that big of a deal on the grand scale.  Nikon has the D4 in the works.  So, in a few weeks/months, Nikon will be back on top with the D4 specs shown in a rumor similar to the Canon.  Get a grip, people. :thumbsup: :mrgreen:
> 
> Mark



^ Then everything will be right in the world and you can chill out on posts like these  yayy cant wait.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 18, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Why be "surprised if they dropped it"? IT being the 1.3x line....Canon's official spokesman, Chuck Westfall says in plain,simple English that, "It's clear that the time has come for the 1DX to replace the whole 1D series." http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5149972341/canon-eos-1d-x-overview
> 
> Over the past several years, Westfall has stated, publicly, that the 1.3x sensor size was a "measure" Canon took, based upon technology limitations, not a deliberate choice. The success of the initial Nikon D3 since 2007, in providing full-frame lens coverage, and with it much better High-ISO performance was a development that hurt Canon's sales and deployment in several markets. The D3s versus ID Mark IV high ISO comparisons made it clear that the full-frame sensor size is simply bigger...and better.
> 
> Again, Chuck Westfall told dPreview that the 1DX is the replacement for both the 1Ds and 1D bodies. Besides better noise performance, which he raves about, the new camera will also do something  that it is hard to do: sell more very expensive bodies!!! Canon 1Ds sales have always been in low numbers...same with Nikon D3x sales...by eliminating the low-cost option, meaning the 1.3x body, and eliminating the over-$7,000 body, Canon can probably force users to pay up in much,much higher numbers than with the 1D line offering two bodies!



I don't think there's any benefit to introducing a third line to Canon's pro system, tho I do think there's a problem with taking out the 1Ds line as well as the 1D. Studio shooters don't - generally - care about high fps, weather sealing etc etc - in a controlled environment these things aren't top of the list of considerations. I think there may be a variant of the 1Dx possibly with something like a 24mp full frame sensor but reduced fps to something like 8 or 9, tho the last time Canon tried this (1D mk II to mk IIN aside) with the original EOS1 it wasn't exactly a rip roaring success, and alienated a small but significant enough number or pros. 

Time will tell whether Canon have made the right call, but ultimately reducing choice may strangely indeed get more punters to hand over their hard earned.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 18, 2011)

If this isn't going to be out until next spring then I think it's a safe bet that we won't see a 5D2 replacement for at least a year.  Anyone on the fence should probably go ahead a pick a side.


----------



## Dao (Oct 20, 2011)

What is EOS-ID X 14 fps sounds like?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 20, 2011)

I am donating a couple of kids, a kidney and mortgaging my house. I might ALMOST get into it!
It's not meant to be a 3rd line in Canon's pro line, it's meant to combine the two 1D's into one.
Canon has been re-organizing everything with all of their releases within the last couple of years. I have a feeling this will result in a new 5D being a step between the 5D2 and the 1Dx. The 7D is the new 5D line and so on.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2011)

For those who do not yet understand that Canon is combining the 1Ds (studio) and the 1D (action/PJ/generalist pro) bodies into one SINGLE camera model:http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-11666-12012

"With this announcement, Canon is also officially discontinuing the EOS-1Ds Mark III (though this is largely a formality, as the company is likely to have stopped manufacturing this body eons ago). Going forward, the EOS-1D X will be the only 1-series camera the company makes, or at least it will be once it becomes a shipping product starting next year."


and also:  "Canon is naming the body differently too. Rather than calling it the EOS-1D Mark V, thereby carrying on a practice that began when the EOS-1D Mark II came out in 2004, they've broken with that convention and called it simply EOS-1D X. The X, says Canon USA Technical Advisor Chuck Westfall, is meant to suggest three things about the new camera:

*X* for extreme (X-treme) performance
*X* for cross-over (X-over), since this represents the merging of Canon's two pro digital SLR cameras, the higher-resolution EOS-1Ds Mark III and higher-performance EOS-1D Mark IV, into a single next-generation model
The Roman numeral *X*, as in 10, because the EOS-1D X represents the 10th generation of pro-class SLR from Canon since the F-1 debuted in 1971"


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 20, 2011)

I just happened by CanonRumors.com and they have a link to some high ISO images. SMALL size, but they are promising looking!  HERE


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 20, 2011)

Markw said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



2012**** right?


----------



## Markw (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahh!!  Yes, right.  Sorry about that. :erme

Mark


----------

